
Mir 1.5.0 Released - reddotX
https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/mir-1-5-0-release/12915
======
theamk
For those who have not followed Mir, they apparently rebranded from "display
manager" to "Wayload compositor" back in 2018 [0]. I am surprised I did not
hear anything about it, but I guess everyone has forgotten about it long time
ago..

[0]
[https://github.com/MirServer/mir/commit/1503db92821767aecd5d...](https://github.com/MirServer/mir/commit/1503db92821767aecd5d389892dcf3e1b16a07c5)

